# Computer FREEZES while streaming videos in firefox/chrome



## kleb_ (Oct 29, 2017)

Hello!
My computer freezes, but ONLY when streaming videos in a web browser (from websites like YouTube, Twitter, Twitch, etc.). It happens as follows: I can be watching YouTube for perhaps 30 minutes, already having sat through 5 or 6 videos (sometimes this occurs on the first, however), and while I'm watching a video, my pc freez. I've tried letting my computer sit for a while to see if it restores itself, but it never has, so I always need to hard-restart my computer when this happens. I can play videogames normally and nothing happens

I've upgraded my graphics driver to the latest version, and it didn't fix the problem. Also i've installed the latest BIOS and still same thing.

I am certain that my computer is not overheating, like i said, i play a lot with not problems, at solid 60fps, offline and online wich has a considerably more demanding process than watching YouTube videos. The normal temp while not playing is around 43°C

I found and attempted two other solutions I found for similar problems: One suggested that the OP should disable hardware acceleration in Flash, which I did, but that obviously didn't fix the problem since YouTube runs on HTML now. Another solution suggestion that the OP should try different browsers. Browsers I have tried include Chrome, IE, Microsoft Edge, Firefox... 

IDK what's causing the pc to freeze, i've go to the realiability tool, and the event viewer but they point to an error that means i forced shutdown the pc (error: 0x8000400000000002)

Since its a freeze I see no log of my machine.

I've changed the mobo, cpu and psu and still same thing.
The fans of my cooler died so i added a generic ones with almost same voltage

edit: I've done memtest64 and also i've formatted and reisntalled the OS

PC Specs:
Mobo -> asus 970 pro gaming/aura
CPU -> AMD FX 8320
PSU -> EVGA NEX750B
GPU -> Radeon STRIX RX480
SSD -> Kingston SV300S37A (os)
HDD -> Toshiba DT01AC200 (2tb)
RAM -> G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900) Desktop Memory Model F3-14900CL9D-4GBXL 
Cooler ->Hyper N-212 (with generic fans)
BIOS VERSION -> 1001 (06/07/2017)
Network: TL-WN7200ND V1, i used the mobo one and also freezed

Thanks in advance


----------



## kleb_ (Oct 29, 2017)

bump?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Is there a program that is running in the background that may be messing with this?

Is there an antivirus on the PC?


----------



## kleb_ (Oct 29, 2017)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Hi and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> Is there a program that is running in the background that may be messing with this?
> 
> Is there an antivirus on the PC?


i dont use anti virus, 

these are the sofrwares that runs on the start-up

AI Charger plus application (ASUS)
Steam
Realtek Audi Manager
Windows defender
Bluetooth manager (Toshiba)


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

> i dont use anti virus,


Why not?

Is Windows Defender turned on for the system and have you ran a full scan with it?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, 4gb of memory?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> i dont use anti virus, ....sofrwares that runs on the start-up.... Windows defender


 Windows Defender is Anti-Virus. 


> RAM -> G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 4GB (2 x 2GB)





> Hi, 4gb of memory?


 It looks like it.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

The one thing I notice you didn't replace is the ssd drive so why not run "chkdsk /r" on it to see if that doesn't fix it.


----------



## kleb_ (Oct 29, 2017)

spunk.funk said:


> Windows Defender is Anti-Virus.
> It looks like it.


IKR, i meant external antivirus



> RAM -> G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 4GB (2 x 2GB)


My bad here, i didnt realized untill you pointed it.
Its actually:

*RAM ->* G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB)



> Why not?
> 
> Is Windows Defender turned on for the system and have you ran a full scan with it?


i'm not a fan of antiviruses, i do run antimalware once in a while tho.
Yes, Windows defender is on and it does sometimes the auto-scan



> The one thing I notice you didn't replace is the ssd drive so why not run "chkdsk /r" on it to see if that doesn't fix it.


I've done the "chkdsk /r" lots of times, no errors found
one thing i havnt done before is to uses MemTest on a single RAM at time

I'm gonna clean install the OS using a different ISO and do some test before installing anything


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, before you do that, set your power plan to high performance, then go to advanced options for this plan. Expand the options until you get to PCI express, expand and make sure "link state power management" has it's setting "off".

Test your computer, to see how your problem goes now.


----------



## kleb_ (Oct 29, 2017)

jenae said:


> Hi, before you do that, set your power plan to high performance, then go to advanced options for this plan. Expand the options until you get to PCI express, expand and make sure "link state power management" has it's setting "off".
> 
> Test your computer, to see how your problem goes now.


Hi, 
I was gonna do that and realized it is this way :sad:







proof: https://imgur.com/1IefrGT


----------



## kleb_ (Oct 29, 2017)

kleb_ said:


> Hello!
> My computer freezes, but ONLY when streaming videos in a web browser (from websites like YouTube, Twitter, Twitch, etc.). It happens as follows: I can be watching YouTube for perhaps 30 minutes, already having sat through 5 or 6 videos (sometimes this occurs on the first, however), and while I'm watching a video, my pc freez. I've tried letting my computer sit for a while to see if it restores itself, but it never has, so I always need to hard-restart my computer when this happens. I can play videogames normally and nothing happens
> 
> I've upgraded my graphics driver to the latest version, and it didn't fix the problem. Also i've installed the latest BIOS and still same thing.
> ...


Ok, ive updated my hardware.
I replaced the Hyper N-212 for a Corsair H100i

System frozed twice, but after that no freeze has happened.
After that i reinstalled my OS (formatting) and Froze once (driver related). After some software and all drivers installed the system hasnt frozed again.
I'm still installing some stuff i need to, so ill be still testing. So im not gonna close the thread untill test has been finished

Ty everyone


----------



## kleb_ (Oct 29, 2017)

Hello again,

I think ive found the culprit, i installed my headset divers and after that my pc began to freeze again on sites like youtube and so.
So, i unisntalled the driver and let the default windows driver to work, it has been running back since then ... 

Again Thank you all for the help


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Interesting find. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Good news thanks for sharing.


----------



## tthitt (Jan 25, 2018)

Hi,

I have the same processor and the same exact problem. It runs perfectly normal and quick but if i run like 3-4 tabs of Youtube it freezes for like a minute or two and then runs normally. It repeats randomly.

It frustrates me a lot ;( Have You found a solution to this problem? What was it? I've ran every possible test and benchmark, did new install of OS, replaced old hardware with new ones... have no idea what could it be. The problem started to appear around December 2017. Before that it all ran well.

Maybe PSU, maybe some drivers, i really dont have an idea...


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Read post # 13 again.


tthitt said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have the same processor and the same exact problem. It runs perfectly normal and quick but if i run like 3-4 tabs of Youtube it freezes for like a minute or two and then runs normally. It repeats randomly.
> 
> ...


----------



## tthitt (Jan 25, 2018)

I have no headset or any additional sound devices and all my drivers are windows default because i performed clean OS install yesterday. 



Rich-M said:


> Read post # 13 again.
> 
> 
> tthitt said:
> ...


----------



## kleb_ (Oct 29, 2017)

tthitt said:


> I have no headset or any additional sound devices and all my drivers are windows default because i performed clean OS install yesterday.


Ok, i think i have a golden test for you

1- get a usb flash disk > 4Gb and install any linux OS (Live CD) on it, there's a lite version of ubuntu

https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#0

2- DO NOT INSTALL IT, you can run the OS you have in your live USB without installing

3- Do what you normally do to get the freeze

If the freeze still happens it may be a hardware failure, If you get no freeze on linux it means it may be a driver incompatibility

-----

IF you think its hardware do this:
1- download MEMTEST86 and save it on a usb (live usb)
2- If you have more than 1 RAM module I recommend to remove them and test memmory one by one
3- If mem's are OK, you should try to test with another GPU, or test your GPU elsewere
4- if none of there work try testing with another PSU (with higher wattage)

Lastly...
If you think its driver related i recommend to install MOBO drivers from the mobo website and update them, also, if you know how to, update mobo BIOS. Also dont forget to update the gpu driver aswell

hope it helps


----------

